# Watching movies in English - Star Wars



## sloanrobe (Apr 30, 2019)

I am looking for a movie theatre in Barcelona that shows original language movies, specifically new releases. I want to watch the new Star Wars movie when it is released in December, but I want to be sure I buy tickets for the English version. My preference is to watch it WITHOUT Spanish subtitles. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't see why any cinema in Spain would show films in English without subtitles. Your best bet is to watch it online via a streaming service, or download a pirate version.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

A pirate version?
That is not how one watches Star Wars. lol

And the only streaming service it will be on does not exist at present, Disney+ will likely have it at some point after release but as of now there is no release date for the platform in Spain.

https://www.barcelona-tourist-guide...nemas/original-language-cinema-barcelona.html

This may help, honestly just check with whatever cinemas are near you and see if they offer the film with V.O(version original) or V.O.S.E(version original subtitles espana). It should be stated on the website. Plenty of people want to watch a film in it's original version without subtitles and you can easily find cinemas that do it.

This one for example has both VO and VOSE.
Best cinema in Barcelona | original versionMelies Cinemes | Versión original en Barcelona

This one has VOSE but a better range of movies.
https://www.yelmocines.es/cartelera-vo/madrid


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Plenty of people want to watch a film in it's original version without subtitles and you can easily find cinemas that do it.


I stand corrected!


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

I've managed to watch movies in VO/VOSE but always with Spanish subtitles (which I don't mind). 

Not sure if BCN has cinemas that show VOSE movies without subtitles.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> A pirate version?
> That is not how one watches Star Wars. lol
> 
> And the only streaming service it will be on does not exist at present, Disney+ will likely have it at some point after release but as of now there is no release date for the platform in Spain.
> ...


Uhhmmm, I don't think it's very common at all to watch original version movies without subtitles in Spain, and in Barcelona you have Spanish speakers and Catalan speakers that want their movies subtitled. There are more independent film type places where you might get the odd film without subtitles, but I wouldn't think that Star Wars would be on their lists.
I'm of the opinion that the OP will be able to watch it in Barcelona no problem, but probably with subtitles.

I agree that the best way to find a cinema is to just Google the (Film title + VO + Barcelona)
PS The last link is to Yelmo Madrid, not Barcelona


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Uhhmmm, I don't think it's very common at all to watch original version movies without subtitles in Spain, and in Barcelona you have Spanish speakers and Catalan speakers that want their movies subtitled. There are more independent film type places where you might get the odd film without subtitles, but I wouldn't think that Star Wars would be on their lists.
> I'm of the opinion that the OP will be able to watch it in Barcelona no problem, but probably with subtitles.
> 
> I agree that the best way to find a cinema is to just Google the (Film title + VO + Barcelona)
> PS The last link is to Yelmo Madrid, not Barcelona


Well I found a place with my first google there were more to look through if that is your kind of thing. It may not be the practice everywhere but in a big city like that it shouldn't be an issue and even more so with Star Wars which is probably the biggest movie of the year so they roll out all the options.

That is what they did here last time around, we could choose VO at like 12pm only though, they had more screenings of VOSE later but if you don't want subtitles that was still an option.
I agree that it is more common to have subtitles but truth is you wont really know what anybody is offering until closer to release when they have updated their listings.

The link has a dropdown menu to choose cities. Missed that. 
https://www.yelmocines.es/cartelera-vo/barcelona


----------

